# Animal Crossing e+ English fan translation project releases its first public patch



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2020)

Omg, why do I have to work 14 hours tomorrow ;___;

(I am so excited to try this out)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2020)

Apparently, lots of people like this game. Still don't know why. Though I did hear that you can play nes games from it.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Apparently, lots of people like this game. Still don't know why. Though I did hear that you can play nes games from it.


Did you ever try it? That's the first step to figuring out why people like it


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Did you ever try it? That's the first step to figuring out why people like it


Nope. Never knew about it until nintendo direct started talking about it. That was like for 3DS and switch. So I didn't even know about the gamecube one.


----------



## PityOnU (Jan 5, 2020)

This is great - I love me some OG Animal Crossing.

That being said, my understanding is that the official English translation team for the original game took a lot of liberties with the source material in order to make it fun/understandable for western cultures. There are a lot of very subtle "in jokes" when it comes to the naming of characters/content of conversations that would 100% be lost in translation.

I am curious as to how the translator here approached all of that.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 5, 2020)

But does this version have THA FEESHING? If it does, I'm in.

I had no idea that this was a thing though, I thought Doubutsu no Mori and this weren't separate.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 5, 2020)

PityOnU said:


> This is great - I love me some OG Animal Crossing.
> 
> That being said, my understanding is that the official English translation team for the original game took a lot of liberties with the source material in order to make it fun/understandable for western cultures. There are a lot of very subtle "in jokes" when it comes to the naming of characters/content of conversations that would 100% be lost in translation.
> 
> I am curious as to how the translator here approached all of that.


animal crossing isn't animal crossing without the puns. tasty, delicious puns.

very much looking forward to the 100% translation.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 5, 2020)

the link is already down. that is a shame


----------



## Cuyler (Jan 5, 2020)

I took the link down as the initial patch had a game crash when you viewed the map. It's fixed. You can find the download in my latest tweet!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 5, 2020)

This was the game with all the direct and hard hitting sarcastic responses from the villagers, which was toned down in later games. I think this is a big reason why you'd want to play it.


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Jan 5, 2020)

Cuyler said:


> I took the link down as the initial patch had a game crash when you viewed the map. It's fixed. You can find the download in my latest tweet!


Hey, I just wanted to let you know, at the beginning of the game, it says "This game WOULD be possible WITHOUT all the patreon donators. HaHa


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 5, 2020)

But does it have THA FEESHING (TM) though, @Chary?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2020)

Let's take a moment to appreciate the fact that the kanji for forest is literally three trees

木 林 森


----------



## Keylogger (Jan 5, 2020)

Cool i can play it on my switch with retro arch


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jan 5, 2020)

Keylogger said:


> Cool i can play it on my switch with retro arch



How do you play gamecube on the retroarch?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At first sight i thought it was the first N64 game that got almost fully translated, i got excited about playing it myself on my Switch/Horizon retroarch.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2020)

TamarindoJuice said:


> How do you play gamecube on the retroarch?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> At first sight i thought it was the first N64 game that got almost fully translated, i got excited about playing it myself on my Switch/Horizon retroarch.


There is an incomplete N64 Animal Forest translation that is pretty far along as well.

Translation stopped years ago but you can still pick it up.

Edit: https://www.romhacking.net/translations/1581/


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jan 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> There is an incomplete N64 Animal Forest translation that is pretty far along as well.
> 
> Translation stopped years ago but you can still pick it up.



Thank you, i'll try it.


----------



## CoupureElectrique (Jan 5, 2020)

I just started playing the original AC yesterday but I plan trying this and starting over, can’t wait!
But I have no idea how to patch GameCube .iso’s? Can someone send me a link?


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2020)

CoupureElectrique said:


> I just started playing the original AC yesterday but I plan on starting over to try this and starting over, can’t wait!
> But I have no idea how to patch GameCube .iso’s? Can someone send me a link?


If I recall correctly, the download comes with a GC iso patcher, and readme instructions on how to patch it easily


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jan 5, 2020)

_"In order to play the game in English, you'll need a legally obtained dump of Doubutsu no Mori e+ in Japanese,"
_
yeah.... I'm pretty sure that everyone will get a original copy of the game, and not from any fullset, of some random private torrent site...


----------



## YukiWaNeko (Jan 5, 2020)

uwaaaaah~~!!! so kawaii.... its like we r getting a new animal crossing game already!! >w<


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2020)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> yeah.... I'm pretty sure that everyone will get a original copy of the game, and not from any fullset, of some random private torrent site


translations usually don't come with the original rom. game isn't hard to find though


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 5, 2020)

Honestly, I'd much rather learn Japanese than wait for a playable translation of my favorite game. But I'm too fucking lazy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Apparently, lots of people like this game. Still don't know why. Though I did hear that you can play nes games from it.


Damn, I love playing Super Tortimer in Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. Literally spent hours on that NES game


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Damn, I love playing Super Tortimer in Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. Literally spent hours on that NES game


I would love it if they put it onto the NES NSO app for April, but Nintendo would never put any good games like that on there :/


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 5, 2020)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> _"In order to play the game in English, you'll need a legally obtained dump of Doubutsu no Mori e+ in Japanese,"
> _
> yeah.... I'm pretty sure that everyone will get a original copy of the game, and not from any fullset, of some random private torrent site...


that's just to cover his ass from any lawsuits nintendo would try


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jan 5, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> that's just to cover his ass from any lawsuits nintendo would try



yep. sadly, even with this, there's no guaranty. but i agree.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 5, 2020)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> yeah.... I'm pretty sure that everyone will get a original copy of the game, and not from any fullset, of some random private torrent site...


I just can’t imagine an entire freaking Gamecube fullset... that’s probably gonna be at least 810GB worth of games, seeing as over 600 games were released (according to Wikipedia) and each 1:1 dump is 1.35GB in size. Not to mention that some games came on multiple discs and others included bonus discs. You’d be waiting years for it to download, but you’ll be entertained for life!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 5, 2020)

just found it and started playing the GC games seems to be a port with updated (?) graphics is all


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 6, 2020)

disregard my last post i got confused and was speaking of the first game my bad


----------



## Deleted-515458 (Jan 6, 2020)

Never forget playing this game for first time on gamecube


----------



## LightBeam (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't understand why this translation exists. Wasn't the Japanese version already a translation of the Animal Crossing port to Gamecube? Why redo a translation if the original version is already Animal Crossing? What is really different with the international version we have in America and Europe?


----------



## Joom (Jan 6, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I just can’t imagine an entire freaking Gamecube fullset... that’s probably gonna be at least 810GB worth of games, seeing as over 600 games were released (according to Wikipedia) and each 1:1 dump is 1.35GB in size. Not to mention that some games came on multiple discs and others included bonus discs. You’d be waiting years for it to download, but you’ll be entertained for life!


Years? It only took me a few hours.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 6, 2020)

Joom said:


> Years? It only took me a few hours.


It took me like nearly a whole day to download a few Wii games. How fast is your internet connection? IIRC each torrent had around 6 seeders and 2 peers, and I usually get anywhere from 200KB/s to 3MB/s, it fluctuates a lot. And I have fibre optic broadband.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jan 6, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> It took me like nearly a whole day to download a few Wii games. How fast is your internet connection? IIRC each torrent had around 6 seeders and 2 peers, and I usually get anywhere from 200KB/s to 3MB/s, it fluctuates a lot. And I have fibre optic broadband.


are this torrent from a private tracker? because with that number of seeders, i believe you can download at full speed, unless your torrent its from a public tracker. or you isp is capping your speed for torrents, i don't know.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 7, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> I don't understand why this translation exists. Wasn't the Japanese version already a translation of the Animal Crossing port to Gamecube? Why redo a translation if the original version is already Animal Crossing? What is really different with the international version we have in America and Europe?


Animal Forest  - N64 original (Japan only)

Animal Forest + - GC port (Japan only), changes are mostly functional [ie indirect travel with 3 memory cards, as opposed to using 2 memory cards with a city each, derives from the only option on the N64 - 2 game cards and 1 controller pak]

Animal Crossing Population Growing - expanded GC version (export only), content added and original jokes, American and Australian versions [in the GC age, Nintendo was moving Oceania from region-changed American games to joining the European region] add e-reader support

Animal Forest e+ - further expanded GC version (Japan only), first Japanese version with e-reader integration (as the name implies), *first (of 2) games with official SD Gecko (dol-019) support,* lots of added content (many of them launched internationally in New Leaf or still exclusive)




(off topic)



Alex4nder001 said:


> entire freaking Gamecube fullset... that’s probably gonna be at least 810GB worth of games


The EUR+AUS set (compressed with 7zip) is indeed close!



Alex4nder001 said:


> You’d be waiting years for it to download


Always respect your download speed because it's someone else's upload, but you underestimate some people 



Alex4nder001 said:


> each 1:1 dump is 1.35GB in size


Yep, but thanks to NKit, we now have better lossless compression than the above example


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jan 7, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> This was the game with all the direct and hard hitting sarcastic responses from the villagers, which was toned down in later games. I think this is a big reason why you'd want to play it.


Oh, I had no idea that was exclusive to the GameCube/original version.

It's part of why I didn't like it. I remember choosing what I thought would be the most appropriate responses and the villagers would go batshit on me. My brother loved the game, though.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 7, 2020)

Been playing this and I am amazed how fun the OG Animal Crossing is.


----------



## Something whatever (Jan 8, 2020)

Throwing this on my Wiiu


----------



## CoupureElectrique (Jan 15, 2020)

A villager asked me to find their lost clothes, is this a new e+ feature? Anyone have any idea how where to find it?


----------



## PityOnU (Jan 15, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I just can’t imagine an entire freaking Gamecube fullset... that’s probably gonna be at least 810GB worth of games, seeing as over 600 games were released (according to Wikipedia) and each 1:1 dump is 1.35GB in size. Not to mention that some games came on multiple discs and others included bonus discs. You’d be waiting years for it to download, but you’ll be entertained for life!



It's a couple TB when you factor in all the different regions/versions of the games.

You don't really even need to torrent these things anymore. They're old enough at this point that people/groups just upload them to filesharing sites like Mega. If you are "inverse poor" enough (i.e. and adult with a decent paying job), paying $10 for a month "subscription" to one of those sites really isn't out of the question and with some download automation tools you can get to whole set down and uncompressed in a few days, even on a modest connection.

Scanning, hashing, and verifying the files is what ends up taking the most time.


----------



## Reshiban (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## HentaiHappy (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep, this is the preview. I fired up the old new leaf to show me how they went wrong, vs when I play this bad boy.


----------



## duwen (May 4, 2020)

So... I don't do discord and/or twitter... can anyone let me know if we're closer to an updated patch?
I was having fun with this, but ended up just booting the NA release disk and my original town on the memcard that came with the game - lots of fun having the townsfolk telling me they've not seen me for 203 months! Must admit I relied on Cuylers save editor to rescue me from manual weeding - to say that my map was overgrown after almost 17 years away from the game would be an understatement!


----------



## fatherjack (Jun 21, 2020)

same here, progress on translation was great, but the untranslated mail made me jump back onto the original and been a daily visitor ever since!
Would love to know how @Cuyler  was progressing towards 100%


----------



## mchopt (Nov 14, 2021)

Does anyone know if this is being worked on anymore?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 14, 2021)

mchopt said:


> Does anyone know if this is being worked on anymore?


Seems Cuyler fell off the face of the planet after that last update

Last trace I can see of him doing any work on it was April of last year (3ish months after this patch was released)

His Twitter looks dead


----------

